# DSA - Divided States of America



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't post much lately because I have been camping on BLM land in Utah for two weeks. 
The first thing I noticed was the ranchers don't care for their animals like ranchers in North Dakota. You can count their ribs from 50 yards. They are eating sage and rabbitbrush even on the banks of the Colorado river. Pastures are grazed to the dirt. On a day with 40 mile an hour wind sand was reducing visibility like snow does here.

It's always interesting talking with people. At Moab we had close neighbors, at Temple Mountain our closest neighbor was a quarter mile. We could have had that privacy at the San Rafael Swell if we had known the gate at the back of the campground led to dispersed camping. We had a great meal of 13 hour smoked and cooked beef brisket in a small retuarant in Hanksville. We conversed with an interesting couple next to us. The fellow had just retired after 30 years on the police force of Salt Lake City. You could tell he perhaps agreed with me on politics, but was almost fearful to speak about some things. He said people in law enforcement are retiring and resigning in record numbers. The cities are in for a dangerous summer.

I talked with a number of parents with kids in the military. They said if they find you voted for Trump your out. If they find your conservative your out. It doesn't sound legal to me, but that's nothing new for liberals. I can't help but think with a bunch of pansy liberals in the military will we ever win another battle? They will only be willing to kill conservatives.

I thought North Dakota would be immune to such idiocy, but my wife talked to a friend today who has a son working at a company in North Dakota and he says the conservatives and liberals will not talk with each other. When a meeting is called it's hard to get them in the same room. Wonderful job Biden is doing bringing us together.








The campsite near Temple Mountain was only 5 miles from Gobblin Valley which is registered as a dark sky site so I had to get up at 4:00 am for some photography.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

they are NOT kicking people out of the military if they are conservative or DT supporters...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> they are NOT kicking people out of the military if they are conservative or DT supporters...


I hope your right. So I hear one story and evidently you are hearing something different. When I heard it from parents I was a quick to accept it. I would feel a lot better if your right. Please change my mind. If not on here PM me. I guess I believed it also because they vetted all National Guard that was sent to guard the capitol after January 6.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The majority of military and LEOS are overwhelmingly conservative... great pics of the MOAB!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> The majority of military and LEOS are overwhelmingly conservative... great pics of the MOAB!!!


 Thanks.
That's true about the percentage of conservatives in the military. About 80% I believe. Remember Al Gore didn't want the military votes counted in Florida? Your right they cant get rid of all the conservatives. A guy on Newsmax did say Biden was trying to purge the military leadership.
On a like note I have my theory why the libs want to defund the police. Because they want a federal police force answering to them. Bidens Brown Shirts.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I haven't posted much because I've spent the last 6 years in the military, and just generally gotten busy with life.

The military is still overwhelmingly conservative. Whoever told you otherwise is grossly misinformed. Even the Mexican immigrants and urban blacks in the military are mostly conservative.

They're is a reason they always fund a reason NOT to count military views, nearly every election cycle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for serving trooper. Yes I am aware the military is strongly conservative. My first concern was the vetting of National Guard that served in Washington after January 6th. My second concern was the guys in DC sleeping on parking lot floors while illegal aliens were booked into motels. My third concern was Newsmax talking about purging leadership in the Pentagon. Lastly it was parents relaying what their kids in the mitary were saying. Number one is the only one I am currently sure of.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

How do you move away from partizanism when everything politicians do is squeaked by via a simple majority, then reversed by the next party that comes along. Is a democracy truly majority rule when 51% of the nation is happy and 49% is not. Their needs to be a loftier goal. More than just a majority but a consensus. To me a consensus would be 70% or more. THEN you truly have something both sides can stand behind. I think the filibuster helps bring us closer to a consensus. in politics it should not be any win is a win.. As a matter of fact it is often just the opposite. A small win just divides further.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

Like I have been saying for years....

If you affiliate with one or the other of our major political parties (Dem and Rep).... YOU ARE IN THE MINORITY. No matter who is in control of the House, Senate, and in the White House. Because you have about 30 to 40% of the country that is diehard 100% followers of either party. Then you have 20% that align with those parties but dont agree with everything that they "stand for". So they are more middle grounded. Then you have your people who are right in the middle.

So lets say that the Republicans control the House, Senate, and President.... MAYBE 30 to 40% of the population would 100% agree if they pushed thru all of the Republican projects. THAT IS LEAVING OUT 60 to 70% of the population. That is what our elected officials dont understand. Yes I lean further towards the Republican side of the spectrum than others. But I don't think their agenda is 100% good for the nation. :bop: :bop:

But again... I will point back to the media..... They have been the main root of all of this division. You can go back to W. Bush... when it was popular and the media did it was to ... BLAME BUSH for everything. Even things that Clinton did, things Obama did, etc. Then when Obama was elected.... for the first few years nobody dared to be critical of him because he was the "first" black president and they didn't want to seem "racist". Which was brought up even more... you know how if you are a republican you are not considered "racist".... you know even people of color who are republicans are called racist and/or degrogitory words. But then now when Trump was in office... It was his fault, he was racist, he was a "nazi", etc. When infact all of that stuff was and is still proven false because of the media editing or outright lying. I believe we have a thread on that somewhere in this forum.

I will even admit that I blame the other party prematurely sometimes. But most of the time I will wait and let things play out. But lets look that the thread I started yesterday... about Carter/Biden.... oke:


----------

